# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Farm Black Lion Keys

## henrygale

Been doing this with gZoom.. I get about 4 keys per hour

How to farm Black Lion Keys:

Create a new character, choose a Warrior Human from the Common folk and rush your way to the level 10 story quests that rewards you with a Black Lion Key.

Don't do anything else than the story quests, when you get to choose between orphanage or hospital, choose hospital.

A run is around 25 minutes. Can be done with other people to speed up the process.

Guild Wars 2 - How to farm Black Lion Keys - YouTube

----------


## lollyluna

booooooooooorrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiingggggggggggggggggg

----------


## kindbudz

confirm this works. +rep. but boring

been doing this a few hours to test it out.

*TIP*: mail yourself (have someone mail you) a blue level 1 GS, sword, and horn - they are not soulbound. use GS for fights and horn for travel...obviously. keep mailing to yourself each time

----------


## atha

Its faster as ranger

----------


## kindbudz

this method just got jay wilson'd because now the ingredients from the chest from every 2 keys you farm can be turned into a 3rd mad king chest

so you basically just got a 50% increase in your chance to be massively disappointed

----------


## LostMK

"Don't do anything else than the story quests"

how can you fight higher level mobs?

----------


## kindbudz

> "Don't do anything else than the story quests"
> 
> how can you fight higher level mobs?


npcs do most of the work. u will finish lvl 10 story and be lvl 4

----------

